# LOVELY FREE PATTERNS



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.knittingfever.com/c/freepatterns/


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

a beautiful link . thank you


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great link, thanks for posting, already bookmarked :thumbup:


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Love this site, thanks.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic link,thankyou very much.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow 10 pages of patterns. Bookmarked this link. Thanks.


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

worth looking at. thanks


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

They are beautiful! thank you for sharing


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

This link has some of the most beautiful and unusual patterns I've ever seen. Thanks so much. 

Pzoe


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely free patterns site .Thank you.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thank you applegranny for the link to nice sweater, etc, patterns


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks...great site and so many patterns...loved it!


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

To all who replied -I couldn't resist sharing this site so much inspiration there.

Pleased you all enjoyed it.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Brilliant link with some gorgeous patterns. Many thanks


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hannelore said:


> Wow 10 pages of patterns. Bookmarked this link. Thanks.


Me too! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Great patterns.


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Great link. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks as some very unusual patterns but I had trouble downloading the patterns to see if it might be something to buy yarn for so still don't know what is the problem. Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful, thanks, bookmarked the site!


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Great www.annnick.co.uk/anguilaSewing.htm

link, thank you for sharing,
Ann


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

great site


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for site guess computer was just acting up as clicked on site again and wow lots of patterns. Janeway


----------

